# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT Freifunk Firmware - OLSR made easy

## acoul

Πηγή

The Freifunk Firmware can be installed on either a Linksys WRT54g (version 1.0 to 2.2), a WRT54gs (version 1.0 and 1.1), a WAP54g (version 2.0 only) or a compatible device to set up a typical OLSR node quickly and easily. Steps:

1. Obtain a WRT54g at your favorite store
2. In the original web interface, find the Firmware Update button
3. Upload the firmware file "openwrt-g-freifunk-x.y.z-en.bin"
4. On the new web admin pages, configure the OLSR IP address
5. The default HTTP password is "admin", this should be changed ...

----------

